# Creating a package with PKGNG



## devmazumdar (Feb 19, 2014)

Open Sound System package was created using `pkg_create` as follows:


`(cd /build/prototye; find . -type f -print > ./pkg-plist)`
`pkg_create -c ./pkg-comment -d ./pkg-descr -I ./pkg-postinstall -k ./pkg-preremove -K ./pkg-postremove -f ./pkg-plist -p / -S /build/prototye -v oss-freebsd.tbz` 

All the pkg-pre/post files are shell scripts that perform various housekeeping and configuration chores for OSS.

I created the +MANIFEST file as described in the  wikipage and stick in in the root directory of the prototype tree. 
But when I issue `pkg create -m /build/prototype` I get a seg fault core dumped.

Can some help me create a package for FreeBSD 10 using pkgng?


Best regards
Dev Mazumdar


----------

